# Using tire shine on black trim?



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

I have used Back to Black, and MEguiars trim detailer and both are a PITA to put on and it takes a lot of goop to cover everything. So last week I was putting MEguiars tire shine spray on my tires, and figured it should work on the trim so I tried it and it worked beautifully! I just held a towel over the paint around where I was spraying and then went back and wiped the excess off....it has lasted well, and is much much faster......just a tip. I hope I am not risking any damage to paint or the trim.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Using tire shine on black trim? (audiophiliac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiophiliac* »_I have used Back to Black, and MEguiars trim detailer and both are a PITA to put on and it takes a lot of goop to cover everything. So last week I was putting MEguiars tire shine spray on my tires, and figured it should work on the trim so I tried it and it worked beautifully! I just held a towel over the paint around where I was spraying and then went back and wiped the excess off....it has lasted well, and is much much faster......just a tip. I hope I am not risking any damage to paint or the trim.









I was going to do the same last wknd, but it specifically says to NOT use it on plastic or vinyl. So... *shrugs*


----------



## Mike @ einszett (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: Using tire shine on black trim? (dcomiskey)*

It won't harm the paintwork. Our Tire Foam Spray is excellent on the tires as well as plastic and vinyl components (trim, plastic grille, wheel well, etc). 
I'm usually using that or our 1z Vinyl-Rubber Care 'Tiefenpfleger'. But Tire Foam covers a wider area and the foam helps it 'stick' on the part I'm treating.


----------



## soccergk (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Using tire shine on black trim? (Mike @ einszett)*

whenever i put on tire shine i use it on my textured front and rear lips and the sideskirts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Using tire shine on black trim? (audiophiliac)*

I used to use tire shine for the valences then switched to the specified product and now since I ran out of the back to black, I started using tire shine again.


----------



## Gibson5469 (Oct 12, 2005)

I've used black magic tire shine on the moldings, but Mothers Back To Black gives better results.



_Modified by Gibson5469 at 9:16 PM 8-2-2006_


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys.
I have better results with the tire shine than with Back to Black or Meguiars Trim Detailer. And so far, it has lasted as long. I havent had to reapply yet. 
I will continue using it until I find something better.


----------



## MasryA4 (May 22, 2012)

*Deliciousness*

Omg tire shine on plastic trim!! It's fugging delicious 
Here's some pics niggs


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

Forever black Tire gel works great on these and will last 20 to 30 washes .. not just a couple .. Its a water based gel dye.


----------



## cocom (Dec 11, 2012)

*.*

Good sharing,
It's useful for everyone.



candy cane lingerie


----------



## dubkid91 (Jan 19, 2012)

I use Chemical Guys V.R.T. but hey, each their own.


----------



## BFalk628 (Dec 30, 2012)

I've used armor all interior wipes and they seem to work pretty well but didnt keep the shine for too long


----------



## dubkid91 (Jan 19, 2012)

BFalk628 said:


> I've used armor all interior wipes and they seem to work pretty well but didnt keep the shine for too long


Stay away from armor all. Over time it can crack and fade your dash:thumbdown:


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

dubkid91 said:


> Stay away from armor all. Over time it can crack and fade your dash:thumbdown:


Thats absolute garbage based on ubsubstantiated claims from many years ago .. And has been covered here before .


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

*Two Cents...*

I can’t think of a more difficult vehicle to clean and polish than those pricy Harley-Davidson’s. So, I looked to the Harley shop for cleaning materials that scooter owner's use to get into those intricate areas without damaging their delicate finishes. I opted for S100 ‘Total Cycle Cleaner’ foam spray. I follow up with ‘Stoner Trim Shine’. It provides a flat/satin appearance that looks like freshly new tires and wheels without any animated shine. 

Steps:
While the vehicle is in the shade and the wheels are cool I simply spray the stuff on the entire wheel/tire and if necessary I use a very soft horsehair shoe brush and then spray it off with water. I then use a soft clean cloth to dry the tires/wheels and let them dry completely.

I then spray the ‘Trim Shine’ on the tires and/or wheels and wait about 15-20 seconds and gently wipe off with a clean dry soft cloth. I let them sit in the shade for about 30 minutes followed with a soft buff with a terry cloth although this part is likely overkill.

In the end I believe it depends on what kind of look you’re seeking. There are other materials listed in this thread that sound interesting and so it also depends on the type of finish you have on your wheels. 

Trivia: I currently have the OEM 18-inch ‘Twisters’ on my new bug, which are alloy painted Black and Satin Silver with Clear coat. These are arguably the most delicate finished wheels I’ve ever had on a car. I had my choice of any wheels I wanted when I made the car purchase, but these old retro styled five-spokes’ look pretty sweet. Yes, I even liked them more than the 19's they offered from the dolled-out Turbo. I'm on my fifth dub' in a row and those larger wheels tend to ride a bit rough and noisier for my cushy taste.

Hint: if you want to spray the tires and not the wheels then simply measure the outside diameter of the wheels and go find a plastic trash can lid that will cover the wheels while you spray.

BTW... I've always used this same combo on my engine compartment of my 2007 Passat and it looks as new as the day I bought it off the show room floor more than six years ago. When I traded it in for the 2013 Bug they were shocked with its like' new appearance. Granted, it helps to suffer from OCD and be anal-retentive but what self-respecting dub’ owner doesn’t have these traits


----------



## Rockdavid (Feb 7, 2013)

I used to use wheel glow for the valences then turned to the specified item and now since I ran out of the returning to dark, I began using wheel glow again.. . . . . . .


----------

